
The Arduino popularity contest - fakedrake
https://www.sparkfun.com/news/1982
======
robotdad
Very interesting data! Thanks for sharing. Does your IDE support boards like
the Yun? How do new boards fare if you look at their usage from introduction
as opposed to all time?

~~~
tzikis
Great questions.

In regards to the Yun, we don't support it yet, essentially because we don't
support the Programming-over-Wifi. But anecdotal evidence from other companies
we've spoken to seems to show a single-digit usage (usage, not sales).

As for new boards... that's also a very interesting question. It does
fluctuate, but not as much as you'd think. The case that stuck out most was
actually the case of the Arduino Nano clones with the CH340G chip, which made
Nano the 2nd most used board. New boards tend to have a spike in "apparent
interest", if I may call it that, in other words in things like Page Views on
pages that have to do with the board, or Newsletter clicks, etc, but the
actual usage is more gradual

